# Golf MK4 Central Lock Problems



## VW-Golf-GT (Mar 28, 2010)

I own a second hand 1999 VW Golf MK4 19 TDI and I have been experiencing trouble with the central lock for ages ! At the beginning the passenger side door when I pressed the lock button on the FOB key did not lock. I changed the Lock module and it started working. Apart from that, when I used to lock the car the Indicators not always blinked. Even the red light of the driver door it rarely blinked as it is supposed to do. Now last week I went to use my car and when I pressed the unlock button it did not respond. I changed the batteries of the remote but it did not work. I went to a vw specialist and he told me that all that needs to be done is to change the driver door lock unit. He told me that this controls everything and the problem is coming from it. He told me that if I give it to him he will change it and install a new one. Now my father is a mechanic so we repair our cars, but he is not into electrical. I would like to know if this vw specialist is telling me the truth. Sort of if I just change the driver door lock mechanism will all my problems be fixed ? (alarm will turn on when i press the lock button, and all doors will lock at the same time). I don't want to buy a new door lock mechanism and the problem will still be there. 

Any help will be greatly appreciate it. 
Thank you


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

When you use the interior lock/unlock switches (on the doors), does it all work properly?


----------



## VW-Golf-GT (Mar 28, 2010)

You mean the switch that is found on the drivers door where there is the buttons for the windows ? If you are referring to that now, all the doors used to lock expect the passenger door. And now to tell you the truth I did not check I will post later when I check. 

EDIT: I checked and its the same, when I press the lock button every door locks expect the passenger door as it opens. It has been like this. When I unlock, all doors unlock.


----------



## VW-Golf-GT (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone ?


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

VW-Golf-GT said:


> EDIT: I checked and its the same, when I press the lock button every door locks expect the passenger door as it opens. It has been like this. When I unlock, all doors unlock.


 That suggests the problem is in the passenger door lock mechanism. 

Connect VAG-COM and see if you get any "implausible signal" readings on that door when you lock and unlock all the doors.


----------



## VW-Golf-GT (Mar 28, 2010)

I connected another computer to my car not the vagcom and it tells me that it cannot access the ecu because of the immobilizer. Now I talked to several people here in my country and they all told me that I need to change the lock mechanism of the driver door because that is the main one and the signal from the remote FOB key is sent to it. Is this true ?


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Read post #5.


----------



## VW-Golf-GT (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok i will try with vagcom and will keep you posted thanks.


----------



## VW-Golf-GT (Mar 28, 2010)

I ended up replacing the lock, and everything worked perfectly after. Thanks who helped me.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Which lock?


----------



## VW-Golf-GT (Mar 28, 2010)

The driver's side. They told me that it is the main lock and its the one which receives the signal of the FOB KEY. When I changed it, it worked perfectly.


----------



## VW-Golf-GT (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi, I have the same problem again !! I took my car to the sprayer for 2 weeks in order to work on it and when I got it back the central locking wasn't working, for the second time !! I tried both keys but none of them worked. The only way I can get into my car is by using the barrel lock and unlock the car from the door. I don't know exactly what happened but sort of at the beginning of this year I bought a brand new driver door lock which fixed my previous problem I don't know if it is possible that the lock is the problem again. When I open or close the car from the drivers side door lock it works properly (All doors lock or unlock) even when I press the lock or unlock button from the drivers console. Apart from that I already tried synchronisation of the keys according to the car's manual but the problem still persist. Any ideas of what I can do in order to fix this problem ?? ( I checked the car with a computer and no errors were visible )

Thanks.


----------

